# Frog Moss



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

I saw some dried moss for sale in a store and they are called Frog Moss by Fluker products. Will these moss thrive and become gren when placed in a humid and moist viv?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I wouldn't touch it. I think thats the stuff that has the dye in it. Is it SUPER green? Like so green it doesn't even look dead? If so, leave it alone.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi, I bought some awhile ago. After about 3 days it turned brown and died. I don`t think it was alive to begin with. John


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

ohhh there is definitely some kind of dye in it but I've been using it for the last week (got sphagnum now) in my quarantine viv without any negative effects. The only thing I didn't like about it was the smell, I can't even describe it. I wouldn't be too worried about it as they are selling it specifically for frogs. I just would never use it in a permanent viv.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Its got dies in it and you wouldn't worry? I dunno, IMO, just b/c they sell it for frogs doesn't meen its good for them. They sell dead/freeze dried crickets for frogs too...


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I've used dyed moss before in my vivs after a very complete rinsing with no ill effects, but it's always looked like crap and never came back to life. You're better off finding someone who has moss in their tank that's growing, getting a piece of it and using it in your vivs or even buying some from one of the many plant places online that sell it. I wouldn't buy the Fluker stuff.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

*Frog moss*

I'm not going to buy it, I'll just use java moss. Thanks.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I've used it a few times so far with no negative effects. I give it a thorough boiling first, but it keeps its color pretty well.


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

I bought some moss called frog moss from petsmart a few weeks ago, but it was not made by the same company that yours is. It definately is natural and has started growing under a single floresent in about a week. with really noticeable growth in 2 weeks. The brand was Esskay and looked like this.









Just thought I would clear up any confusion. I know that I was thinking; hey frog moss doesn't have any dye in it. What are these guys talkin about. Than I noticed the brand difference lol. :lol: 

So just remember that there are two brands called frog moss


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

there is also this frog moss from big apple:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

*Moss*

Actually the Fluker brand moss that I saw in Petsmart looks exactly like the Esskay and Big Apple moss .


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

The top two pictures are of live moss not dyed something or another. The bottom is probably not great for frogs though.
There is a product called deer moss on the market that is a colored silk fibre that looks exactly like real moss until it starts to fade out. Not knowing any better a few years ago i used some in a viv with barred tiger salamanders and the wated catch basin turned green after 1 month from all the dye doming out of the stuff, the bin ended up being the only green thing left after all the "fake moss" turned brown and the got hard even with daily misting.


----------



## ~Fluff~ (Feb 10, 2006)

I've tried the big apple and esskay's frog mosses. The big apple moss turned brown but the esskay (I've had this longest) has stayed green and is growing.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

~Fluff~ said:


> I've tried the big apple and esskay's frog mosses. The big apple moss turned brown but the esskay (I've had this longest) has stayed green and is growing.


pictures??


----------



## ~Fluff~ (Feb 10, 2006)

Here ya go. The first pic is of the big apple moss that turned brown. The other two has the esskay frog moss. The bottom is a little yellow but I think it's the lights aren't very bright.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

well you convinced me!!! I guess i will get some of that then. Your VIV looks great.


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey fluff what is the plant in the last pic in the upper left. The plant that I am talking about has a rough texture to it and reddish brown veining. I bought one of those from the grocery store that I work at but it did not have a name. I love it, it is one of my favorite plants in my vivs.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Its a Pilea I believe.


----------



## ~Fluff~ (Feb 10, 2006)

frogtofall is right on the ID. I bought it at Lowe's and it said Pilea angel plant on the card.


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

~Fluff~ said:


> frogtofall is right on the ID. I bought it at Lowe's and it said Pilea angel plant on the card.


Cool, thanks Fluff and Antone


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

The fulker stuff worked great for me when trying to hide areas that i siliconed. I built a cascading waterfall and had to silicone the crap out of it so i covered the exposed silicone with the crappy fulker stuff. It looks fine when wet in the waterfall areas. ..but otherwise looks extremely fake!


----------

